# Can I add my company's name to already tagless label?



## Lawan (Feb 20, 2011)

Can you add on your own screen print company's name and logo to the already tagless label inside the blank t shirts from our supplier?

( Add my own printed tagless name)
Ex: My company's name and picture logo print

(example of already printed tagless logo on t shirt)
American Apparel
Made in the USA
Size Small

Final look of tagless label:
My Company's Name 
American Apparel
Made in the USA
Size S


----------



## Lawan (Feb 20, 2011)

This just beats covering up the already printed tagless label, detagging and re-labeling, cost, etc. But would this be legal to just add your company's name and logo along with theirs? I have t shirts I want to use but it came with already printed tagless logo from the suppliers, I really like their t shirts and just thought how simple it is to just print my company's name and picture of logo on top or bottom of their tagless label as an addition. But would that be ok?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, you can do this. It's perfectly legal, after all, they're your shirts.


----------



## Lawan (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. I don't want to have a conflict that my company's name and logo is on their tagless label as well. I did hear of brand association, but did not come up much about what I was looking for when it came to t-shirts. 
I hope it is legal, searching for this subject is hard. It would make it so easy and cut cost.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Lawan said:


> Thank you for your reply. I don't want to have a conflict that my company's name and logo is on their tagless label as well. I did hear of brand association, but did not come up much about what I was looking for when it came to t-shirts.
> I hope it is legal, searching for this subject is hard. It would make it so easy and cut cost.


What's the difference between putting your company logo in the label area and putting it on the front chest? Nothing.

Brand association is a different topic. Do you want your brand to stand on it's own, or have it associated with American Apparel (or whoever you use to supply your shirts)?

Most of us choose to have our brand stand alone, and will do everything possible not to reveal the shirt brand. After all, if customers like the feel, fit and comfort of the shirt you want them to think they can only get it from you and not from any American Apparel tee that they can buy at a zillion other places.


----------



## coacheschoice (Feb 19, 2011)

while you can add your label along with another brand, i would suggest trying to have your label/branding to be stand alone to reinforce to purchase from you...


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Lawan said:


> Thank you for your reply. I don't want to have a conflict that my company's name and logo is on their tagless label as well. I did hear of brand association, but did not come up much about what I was looking for when it came to t-shirts.
> I hope it is legal, searching for this subject is hard. It would make it so easy and cut cost.


From what I know it is legal. But you must include all the legal information such as country of manufacture, washing/care instructions, etc.


----------



## Lawan (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your suggestions and support. I rather have my own brand on the tagless label. But my t shirt supplier has good prices I will not find anywhere else. I don't mind adding my name and logo into theirs, somehow it flows smoothly together. I just wanted to make sure it was legal and not get back to me later.


----------



## Lawan (Feb 20, 2011)

I just asked my potential printer to add my company's name and logo to the already printed label inside the t-shirt and the production manager states that it was illegal and would conflict with the other wholesaler's name tag. My question is....what is the different if you took Hanes, detag it and print your own label? Who is right?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The production manager is wrong.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

ummm...good info guys. i'll keep watching this one.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I know you can remove the original tag and put your own, but with all required information included. However, I am not sure about 2 tags.


----------



## Lawan (Feb 20, 2011)

I figure he was wrong, so I moved on to check out other printers. BTW, its not 2 tags. The t shirts already came with a tagless printed label which include the tshirt's wholesaler name, country it was made in and the size of the shirt. I just wanted to print above it our below it with my company's name and logo, it flows smoothly together.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hanes, Gildan or whoever havent copyrighted the labels. They only have any rights over the shirt design.
The lables can be removed and your own put in...you own them other post you must still include certain info, country manufactur etc.

No worries

JOhn


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

so what did the other printers who saw the shirt says?


----------



## tv23 (Feb 7, 2011)

I had the same question about just putting my company name below the printed label. I was going to add "Designed and printed by "mycompany.com".


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

There is no problem with adding "designed and printed by"


----------



## Sephirath (Mar 11, 2011)

From your experience - is it better to mix up with the existing labeltag or to add a second one, just for our purposes?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I never added a 2nd tag. Adding a 2nd tag may be OK if you are printing on a well known shirt brand and want to take advantage of the brand name. But a single tag makes your shirt seem more professional and is advisable if you want to promote your own brand.


----------



## Sephirath (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the response.

Funny part in the labeltags' case is that they are one of my biggest obstacles on the way to having my own shirt store in Warsaw, Poland. I simply cannot find a company that will do something with them (due to costs of transport I'd love to have them lifted in the same place my shirts are going to be printed) 

And since my plan relies on outsourcing, I'm kinda stuck here.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Andrew, maybe you can try find cut and sew shops in your area that can custom sew blank ang tagless shirts for you. We have lots of such shops here that can custom sew for as low as 10 dozens shirts either tagless or with your label on.

second, maybe you can consider printed tags. When the printed shirts arrived in your place, then you remove the original tags.

3rd, you can also consider heat transfer labels. Heat press dedicated to tags should be more efficient. After the shirt is printed and delivered to you, cut out the tag and print the label yourself.


----------



## Sephirath (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a tailor down my street, I need to go to him and ask about prices 

But I love the printed/transfered tags idea even more! I am not sure though, how to cut the original label off so it wouldn't left the white strip of material still under the collar.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Sephirath said:


> I am not sure though, how to cut the original label off so it wouldn't left the white strip of material still under the collar.


Simple as this: youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0&feature=related


----------



## Sephirath (Mar 11, 2011)

splathead said:


> Simple as this: youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0&feature=related


I wasn't aware that the material left from cutting of the label is so easy to be removed! Thank you a lot


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

It also depends on the material used. Some labels are more difficult to remove especially the vertical threads and can slow things down. 

Any tips for labels sewn at the sides and those folded and inserted into the ribbings?.


----------

